# Guardia Civil (España)



## lory_k75

El contexto:
The offices of the Spanish Civil Guard are situated in the Plaza de las Marañuelas in ...
__
¿Guardia Civil se dice Civil Guard en inglés? ¡Me parece una traduccion demasiado literal para ser correcta!

Would one call the Spanish 'Guardia Civil' Civil Guard in English?

¡Gracias por su ayuda!
Thanks for the help!


----------



## ampurdan

Mi diccionario lo traduce como "civil guard" pero no me convence nada, yo creo que para angloparlante eso le puede llevar a pensar que se trata de un civil (no militar, un ciudadano de a pie) que hace de guardia. Yo no lo traduciría, diría The Spanish Guardia Civil y explicaría que se trata de un police corps with responsabilities outside towns and cities... No sé, quizá hay un término en inglés para ello.


----------



## henapen

me suena bastante bueno  

En los estados unidos tienen ''the department of homeland security'' pero aquí en Inglaterra solo tenemos la policia - diría ''Police Headquarters'' que se encuentra a New Scotland Yard en Londres.  La reina tiene su propria guardia que se llama ''the Household Guard''.  Pero en términos generales diría que ''Civil Guard'' conviene bastante bien.

hen


----------



## ampurdan

Pues nada, me lo como con patatas.


----------



## Fernando

I tend to agree with ampurdan. In Italian I would say "Carabinieri spagnoli" (???) given that the carabinieri and Guardia Civil are quite similar, but I do not feel the Queen Guard (a fully militar corps) is a proper equivalent.


----------



## lory_k75

Yo me quedo con la duda..
¿Qué les parece si pongo Local Police Offices (_Guardia Civil_)?
Es para un documento dirigido a turistas y pienso que deben saber como se llaman en español para poder preguntar como llegar etc. Pero tambien tienen que entender que es a ellos a quien se dirigirían en caso de robo u otra emergencia y llamandolo Civil Guard no le da ese sentido..


----------



## lory_k75

Thank you Fernando, coincidentaly I am in fact translating it into Italian too, so good telepathy there..


----------



## look

lory_k75 said:
			
		

> Yo me quedo con la duda..
> ¿Qué les parece si pongo Local Police Offices (_Guardia Civil_)?


Hola, esa me parece la mejor opción teniendo en cuenta lo que has escrito arriba.


----------



## ampurdan

Local Police puede llevar a confusión con la policía municipal (que de hecho, es a la que se reportan los robos, ¿no?).


----------



## look

Aunque teniendo en cuenta lo que te acabo de decir Ampurdan, ahora parece que no, lol.


----------



## Thottt

Los robos se pueden reportar a la guardia civil, y a la policia municipal. Si estamos en una autonomia como Cataluña,a los "mossos d'esquadra" o en el Pais Vasco a la "ertzaintza". De todos modos, para que se entienda un poco mejor el sentido "autoritario" de la Guardia Civil se podria traducir como "Count Police" o simplemente "the people in green with black shiny hat" 
Cheers!


----------



## henapen

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Local Police puede llevar a confusión con la policía municipal (que de hecho, es a la que se reportan los robos, ¿no?).



En Ingleterra por lo menos no hay ningún diferencia entre la policía municipal y la policía nacional -  la policía tiene cuerpos regionales pero no hay dos 'fuerzas' como en Francia.  

''Police Station'' es muy inglés, y creo que en los estados unidos, dicen ''Station House'' ¿Qué les parece?

hen


----------



## ampurdan

En España hay:

Las Fuerzas y Cuerpos de Seguridad del Estado: Policía Nacional y Guardia Civil (la verdad es que es del todo innecesario que existan dos cuerpos, podrían estar perfectamente fusionados, pero la Historia pesa mucho...).
La Policía Autonómica: sólo en Cataluña y el País Vasco (donde la Guardia Civil tiene limitadas sus funciones a Policía de Frontera y para ciertos delitos).
La Policía Municipa: en cada municipio.


----------



## lory_k75

Muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## fenixpollo

Para dar un punto de vista estadounidense, la policia municipal es "*The Police Department*", el cual se radica en "*The Police Station*."  Este departamento vigila todo lo que pase en un municipio, desde robos hasta tráfico.

No hay un policia nacional en sí, y como dice henapen, las agencias investigadores policíacas son supervisadas por *The Department of Homeland Security*.  Pienso que si se refiere a la organización de la Guardia Civil en términos generales, se puede utilizar este término.  También tiene sentido la frase *The State Police*.  Si se refiere a los oficiales de la G.C., podría ser traducido como *The Police*.

Espero que te ayude.


----------



## gian_eagle

Aqui en Peru les llamamos "Serenazgo" a la Guardia Civil. Se diferencia de la policia porque es un grupo de vigilancia y en algunos distritos cuenta con buenos equipos de vigilancia como el monitoreo GPS (Global Positioning System) para detectar los posibles robos a los ciudadanos dentro de un perimetro determinado.


----------



## ampurdan

Vaya, y yo que pensaba que Guardia Civil sólo había en España...


----------



## gian_eagle

Creo que tambien hay guardia costera (vigiliancia de las playas) y que se diferencia de la policia asi como la guardia civil es una entidad aparte.


----------



## gian_eagle

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> Aqui en Peru les llamamos "Serenazgo" a la Guardia Civil. Se diferencia de la policia porque es un grupo de vigilancia y en algunos distritos cuenta con buenos equipos de vigilancia como el monitoreo GPS
> ...


 
Por cierto, una acotacion:

"Serenazgo" viene de "Sereno" o tambien llamado "vigilante" o "guardia" que en ingles es el equivalente a "Watchman". Curiosamente tambien se le llama a este Sereno como "Huachiman" o "Guachiman", que es una deformacion del ingles para castellanizar la palabra.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

lory_k75 said:
			
		

> Yo me quedo con la duda..
> ¿Qué les parece si pongo Local Police Offices (_Guardia Civil_)?
> Es para un documento dirigido a turistas y pienso que deben saber como se llaman en español para poder preguntar como llegar etc. Pero tambien tienen que entender que es a ellos a quien se dirigirían en caso de robo u otra emergencia y llamandolo Civil Guard no le da ese sentido..



Creo que dado el contexto lo mejor es dejarlo como "Guardia Civil", así sabrán identificarlos y preguntar por ellos, además de que es el nombre propio de un cuerpo, no algo descriptivo que conserve sus propiedades al cambiar de idioma. Aunque la verdad es que me extraña que sea la GC la que se hace cargo de los robos.


----------



## gian_eagle

ahora estaba conversando eso con mi novia que tambien es traductora y me dijo que es mejor dejar "guardia civil" como dupleta porque no hay traduccion exacta, es decir, que no hay una entidad igual al concepto de guardia civil. lo mismo pasa con los terminos que usé arriba "serenazgo" y "servicio de vigilancia" son diferentes a "guardia civil".


----------



## Talant

Buenas,

Creo que la denuncia de un robo la puedes hacer en cualquier comisaría: GC, Policia Municipal o Nacional. Yo desde luego he denunciado ya un robo en la Policia Nacional.

En cuanto a la traducción de GC. Me parece que lo mejor es dejar "Guardia Civil", y si acaso añadir una pequeña frase explicativa.

En Francia es la "gendarmerie" la que se parece más, como en Italia son los "Carabinieri".

Un saludo


----------



## belén

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Para dar un punto de vista estadounidense, la policia municipal es "*The Police Department*", el cual se radica en "*The Police Station*."  Este departamento vigila todo lo que pase en un municipio, desde robos hasta tráfico.
> 
> No hay un policia nacional en sí, y como dice henapen, las agencias investigadores policíacas son supervisadas por *The Department of Homeland Security*. Pienso que si se refiere a la organización de la Guardia Civil en términos generales, se puede utilizar este término. También tiene sentido la frase *The State Police*.  Si se refiere a los oficiales de la G.C., podría ser traducido como *The Police*.
> 
> Espero que te ayude.



Una consulta: cuando tuvieron lugar los "riots" (revueltas) en Los Angeles en 1992, se llenó la ciudad de National Guards. ¿Esos quienes son entonces?

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## Fernando

La Guardia Nacional es una parte del ejército de EEUU compuesto (teóricamente) por milicianos (civiles). Teóricamente el ejército de EEUU está compuesto por tropas profesionales para su despliegue en el extranjero, salvo casos totalmente excepcionales. La Guardia Nacional "complementa" al ejército (US Army, Navy, Air Force y Marines). Creo que despectivamente les llaman "guerreros de fin de semana" porque son civiles que se van los fines de semana a ejercitarse. Algunas de sus unidades están desplegadas en Iraq.

Algún estadounidense que me corrija.


----------



## henapen

Fernando said:
			
		

> "guerreros de fin de semana"



Tenemos algo semejante en Inglaterra - ''The Territorial Army'' o TA pero on hay nada que ver con la policía.


----------



## fenixpollo

La explicación de Fernando es perfecto -- the National Guard respalda el ejército.  No tienen poderes policíacas al menos que un gobernador de estado o el presidente del país se los otorge por un tiempo determinado y para una crisis específico... como un desastre natural, motines o guerra.


----------



## ampurdan

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> La explicación de Fernando es perfecta -- the National Guard respalda el ejército. No tienen poderes policiales a menos que un gobernador de estado o el presidente del país se los otorgue por un tiempo determinado y para una crisis específica... como un desastre natural, motines o guerra.


 
Puedes leer una novela policíaca, pero las fuerzas del orden que aparecerán ahí de vez en cuando serán policiales.


----------



## fenixpollo

Gracias por las correcciones, amp.


----------



## belén

Gracias chicos, no tenía ni idea...


----------



## Karmen80

Según el diccionario jurídico se dice Spanish Civil Guard.
Saludos


----------



## henapen

Punto de interés - en Irlanda la policía se llama gards, o gardaí,  (Nombre oficial: _Garda Siochana_)


----------



## danirh8

Hola, la verdad es que tengo el mismo problema que vosotros, no sé cómo decir Guardia Civil en Ingles. Yo decía Civilian Guard, pero como a Lory, me parece demasiado literal, no se que os parecerá a vosotros.
Respecto a las funciones que tiene, si que os puedo aclarar algo mas, como por ejemplo, que , a la hora de encargarse de los robos, junto con las Policías Autonomicas y la Policía Nacional, lo hacen ellos. La diferencia es que las policias autonómicas tienen el ámbito de trabajo en su autonomía, y el Cuerpo Nacional de Policía, lo tiene en las grandes ciudades, que son determinadas por el ministerio de Interior.
La Guardia Civil se ocupa de los pueblos, carreteras, y dentro de las ciudades, el ámbito fiscal, todo lo referente a armas y explosivos, y no sé si algo más, pero vamos, que su entorno es preferentemente rural.
Espero que os haya quedado algo más claro el terreno en el que esta encuadrada la Benemérita, aunque sigamos sin saber con exactitud como la denominaríamos en el lenguaje anglosajón. 
Un saludo.


----------



## Snita

Hola!
Acabo de ver este hilo, quería deciros que yo he visto en algún artículo el término 'Spanish paramilitary police' refiriéndose a la Guardia Civil, no me acuerdo dónde, pero he metido estas tres palabras en Google y he visto esto: http://www.statewatch.org/news/2004/sep/06para-military.htm
donde se explica que se ha formado un curpo de policía paramilitar europeo del que forma parte la Guardia Civil española.
No sé si os ha podido ayudar o liar más.
Saludos


----------



## Fernando

"Paramilitar" tiene unas connotaciones muy muy malas en español. Yo no lo usaría en ningún caso. La Guardia Civil es militar, no paramilitar.


----------



## Snita

A mí también me suena muy raro lo de 'paramilitar', pero te aseguro que lo ví (como estaba en inglés igual no tenía esa connotación que tiene en español.. ni idea)
Pero mira el enlace que he enviado antes, la Guardia Civil forma parte de un 'paramilitary police force'. En fin, por mi parte lo dejo ahí porque mucho no me aclaro........
Saludos


----------



## fenixpollo

También en inglés, _paramilitary_ tiene connotaciones muy negativas.

Según la descripción de danirh8, entiendo que hay una Policía Nacional (_the State Police; the National Police Department_) aparte de la Guardia Civil.  No entiendo cómo las Policías Autonómicas y el Cuerpo Nacional de Policía caben en todo esto.  

Lo difícil aquí es que tendrás que explicar que la organización de la policía en España es al nivel nacional, no local, para que los lectores estadounidenses entiendan.  Aquí, hay algunas agencias que operan al nivel nacional, pero lo que conocemos como "policía" se organiza al nivel de la ciudad, condado o estado.

Pero la verdad, *Civil Guard* puede ser buena traducción.  Yo creo que la gente que no sabe nada de la policía en España pensaría que son una fuerza policial relacionada con el ejército, o algo así.


----------



## Fernando

Sorprendentemente aparece en el DRAE. Aun así yo no lo usaría nunca. Si en inglés se utiliza "paramilitary" estupendo, pero dile a los colombianos que en España tenemos una organización de "paras".

 paramilitar. 
 (De para- y militar). 
 1. adj. Dicho de una organización civil: Con estructura o disciplina de tipo militar.


----------



## Angel Rubio

Guardia Civil = Guardia Civil

Para la discusión ¿Que funciones tiene la guardia civil?

La Guardia Civil es un cuerpo militar que ejerce funciones de policía. La función que realiza es cubrir aquellas áreas de las que otros cuerpos y fuerzas de seguridad del Estado no pueden (o no quieren) encargarse. Alguien ha comentado que la Historia pesa mucho y por ello no se fusionan la Guardia Civil y la Policia Nacional, pero la verdad es otra. La verdad es que desde su fundación, ha sido muy conveniente para todos los gobiernos, democráticos o totalitarios, republicanos o monárquicos que se trate de una institución sujeta a derecho militar, por lo que sus miembros tienen limitados los derechos de reunión, manifestación y huelga lo que es tremendamente útil a la hora de encargarles funciones difíciles o indeseables para otros cuerpos y fuerzas de seguridad del Estado.

La Guardia Civil se encarga de:

- Vigilancia y funcíón policial de las zonas rurales, especialmente de montaña.
- Vigilancia de fronteras (aeropuertos y puertos incluidos). Labor muy difícil dado que la frontera sur de España marca la mayor distancia en renta per cápita entre dos países fronterizos.
- Vigilancia de edificios públicos (especialmente peligrosa en un país con varios grupos terroristas activos)
- Vigilancia de costas (llenas de vivos en busca de turistas incautos y de traficantes de drogas intentando colar su mercancía).
- Terrorismo (muy útil especialmente en algún momento en que algún gobierno regional firmó con un grupo terrorista un pacto de no agresión a cambio de que no atentasen contra la policía regional).
- Fuerza de reserva (en caso de huelga de otros cuerpos y fuerzas de seguridad del estado. En una ocasión fui testigo de una manifestación de policías disuelta a palos por la Guardia Civil. Me parecío un espectáculo triste.)
- Delitos fiscales (difícil en un país con más de un 30% de economía sumergida).
- Tráfico (Excepto en Cataluña y País Vasco, que se encargan las respectivas policías regionales).

En cuanto a la traducción mi consejo es: no lo traduzcas. Pon Guardia Civil y explica lo que son y cómo visten. Lo mismo con los Mossos d´Esquadra (estos tendrían una traducción literal interesante) y con la Ertzaina. En ese caso, lo importante es que cuando pregunten por ellos a algún español éste los entienda y tambíen que puedan reconocerlos cuando los encuentren por la calle. No sea que vayan a denunciar un delito a un vigilante jurado o al portero de un hotel, que también usan uniforme.


----------



## Snita

Muy buena explicación, Ángel. Por cierto, podríais explicar por qué 'paramilitary' tiene una connotación tan negativa? A mí me suena mal, pero no sé bien por qué y perdonad mi ignorancia en esto.
Saludos


----------



## Fernando

Normalmente se llama "paramilitares" ("paras") a las fuerzas terroristas de extrema derecha no estatales (o al menos no "oficiales"), organizadas como auténticos ejércitos para combatir a los terroristas de extrema izquierda. Aunque hay de todo, han sido culpables de muchas violaciones de derechos humanos (especialmente en Centroamérica y Colombia). Quién tiene más culpa en cada país depende del país, del caso y de quién te lo cuente, pero me chirrían las neuronas cuando oigo lo de "paramilitares" aplicado a la Gerdarmerie, a los Carabinieri y a la Benemérita.


----------



## fenixpollo

De acuerdo con Fernando, _paramilitary_ no tiene una connotación negativa en sí; pero por asociación con eventos mundiales en Colombia, Yugoslavia, Darfur, Irak, etc., los grupos paramilitares tienen mala fama.


----------



## Angel Rubio

Abundando en lo explicado por Fenixpollo y Fernando, añadiré que un cuerpo paramilitar es aquel que con apariencia, organización y disciplina militares defiende por las armas no los intereses generales de una nación a las órdenes de su gobierno sino los intereses de una determinada facción sea de derecha o de izquierda. Sin embargo, existe una deformación de los términos guerrilla y grupo paramilitar, asociando el primero a la extrema izquierda y el segundo a la extrema derecha. En cualquier caso, ambos suelen surgir en países en donde el ejército carece de fuerza o el gobierno de legitimidad para imponer el cumplimiento de la ley.

La Guardia Civil tienen apariencia, organización y disciplina militares porque es un cuerpo militar y salvo contadas excepciones tiene como objetivo la defensa de los intereses generales de España a las ordenes del Gobierno todo lo cual impide que pueda ser considerado como "paramilitar".

Hay algunos países europeo-occidentales que tienen cuerpos con una función parecida: Francia, Portugal, Holanda, Italia y algunos países de la Europa del Este (creo que Albania, Bulgaria, y Rumanía y algún otro que no me acuerdo). También muchos países de América Latina y África, antiguas colonias de los cuatro países europeos occidentales mencionados, tienen o han tenido cuerpos parecidos.

Es un tema interesante, siempre que te interese, claro.


----------



## Txiri

De "paramilitar" me viene a la mente los grupos neo-nazi.

"Guardia Civil"  para un folleto con fines turísticas, me parece sensato dejarlo en español.  Si hace falta traducir la frase para otro fin, "Spanish Civil Guard" me parece bastante bien.

Angel, gracias por toda la información y tus comentarios.


----------



## Snita

Wao! Gracias por la información Fernando y Ángel, ahora sí que lo tengo bastante claro. Me parece muy bien dejar Guardia Civil en español a no ser que sea absolutamente necesario, en cuyo caso como bien se ha dicho en varios posts se podría traducir como 'Spanish Civil Guard'.
Gracias de nuevo.


----------



## Cindy_1976

How about "Spanish Military Police"? Even the NATO uses this term to refer to the "Guardia Civil".


----------



## Gato_Gordo

Sólo como comentario... *paramilitar *significa_ como un ejército _y se aplica a cualquier organización que se organiza como un ejército, así que bajo esa óptica el ejército de salvación y los boyscouts son organizaciones paramilitares ( ´ー｀)―♪


----------



## lforestier

Angel Rubio said:
			
		

> Guardia Civil = Guardia Civil
> 
> Para la discusión ¿Que funciones tiene la guardia civil?
> 
> La Guardia Civil se encarga de:
> 
> - Vigilancia y funcíón policial de las zonas rurales, especialmente de montaña.
> - Vigilancia de fronteras (aeropuertos y puertos incluidos). Labor muy difícil dado que la frontera sur de España marca la mayor distancia en renta per cápita entre dos países fronterizos.
> - Vigilancia de edificios públicos (especialmente peligrosa en un país con varios grupos terroristas activos)
> - Vigilancia de costas (llenas de vivos en busca de turistas incautos y de traficantes de drogas intentando colar su mercancía).
> - Terrorismo (muy útil especialmente en algún momento en que algún gobierno regional firmó con un grupo terrorista un pacto de no agresión a cambio de que no atentasen contra la policía regional).
> - Fuerza de reserva (en caso de huelga de otros cuerpos y fuerzas de seguridad del estado. En una ocasión fui testigo de una manifestación de policías disuelta a palos por la Guardia Civil. Me parecío un espectáculo triste.)
> - Delitos fiscales (difícil en un país con más de un 30% de economía sumergida).
> - Tráfico (Excepto en Cataluña y País Vasco, que se encargan las respectivas policías regionales).


 
Segun la descripción de las funciones del Guardia Civil, lo equivalente en Estados Unidos sería el F.B.I. (Negociado (Buró?) Federal de Investigaciones), Border Patrol (Patrulla Fronteriza), Park Rangers (Guardabosques) y otras agencias federales. 
No creo que tenga nada que ver con los National Guard (Guardia Nacional) que como explicaron anteriormente, son un complemento al ejercito compuesto por civiles y controlado por cada estado. Por el Acta Posse Comitatus del 1878, se prohibe el desplegado de tropas dentro del territorio nacional, fuera de sus bases en funciones policiacas.


----------



## Jaime AV

Military Police es la policía que se encarga de la función policial en cuarteles e instalaciones militares. No sería el caso de la Guardia Civil que se llama precisamente CIVIL porque actúa fuera del ámbito militar.

State Police, desde el punto de vista de EE.UU. sería más equiparable a las policias autonómicas.

La dualidad que tenemos en España es tan singular, y a la vez absurda, que yo creo que lo más práctico es englobar el Cuerpo Nacional de Policía y a la Guardia Civil como *National Police Corps*

Yo pondría ..._Guardia Civil _(Spanish National Police)...
O incluso ..._Guardia Civil_ (one of the two Spanish National Police Corps)...


----------



## torete

Creo que hay algo de confusión entre el nombre, las funciones y su reglamento.La Guardia Civil es un cuerpo de naturaleza militar, es decir forma parte de las fuerzas armadas.El hecho de que se llame Civil obedece a que originalmente se fundó como defensa y ayuda a la población civil sobre todo en las zonas rurales, que alrededor del año 1847 se veía sometida a continuos asaltos y robos por parte de bandas organizadas de forajidos (más o menos como ahora...) .Sin embargo, durante sus primeras décadas y por deseo del Duque de Ahumada la GC se nutría sólo de soldados profesionales y su reglamento era y sigue siendo aunque en menor medida, similar al del ejercito de tierra.Las funciones en tiempo de guerra son las de policía militar y en paz tiene funciones de policía , digamos civil.En este sentido es muy similar al cuerpo de la Gendarmería francesa o al Carabinieri italiano.


----------



## Patrivlc

Yo he traducido para la Guardia civil y se ha hecho como Civil Guard, se ha añadido una nota refiriendose a ella como una "public security force of military nature" Espero que esto ayude!! Un saludo


----------



## torete

En los libros de idiomas que tiene la Guardia Civil para la formación de sus miembros para las misiones internacionales se desaconseja la traducción "Civil Guard" ya que es un termino que no tiene una traducción equivalente en el idioma inglés y puede dar lugar a confusión, por lo que en todos los textos figura en español "Guardia Civil" .


----------



## Heredianista

henapen said:


> En Ingleterra por lo menos no hay ningún diferencia entre la policía municipal y la policía nacional -  la policía tiene cuerpos regionales pero no hay dos 'fuerzas' como en Francia.
> 
> ''Police Station'' es muy inglés, y creo que en los estados unidos, dicen ''Station House'' ¿Qué les parece?
> 
> hen



Nope, we definitely say police station.


----------



## Nico B

Vaya! es así de fácil, en el Reino Unido, tanto la Guardia Civil como la policía municipal (y, p. ej en Perú, la PNP, el Serenazgo, etc. etc.) se llama 'the police'.

Su comisaría es 'the Police Station'.

Si te encuentras metido con 'Special Branch', estarás bastante apurado, se ocupan únicamente de cosas de seguridad nacional, es decir, terrorismo, protección de la familia real, etc.

En los EEUU se habla del LAPD, NYPD etc (Police Department de la cuidad pertinente) pero no soy experto en la habla estadounidense!

o sea 'Station House' en EEUU, pero no en RU

nosotros los ingleses no hablaríamos de 'local Police Offices'.  No sería incorrecto, pero más corriente: 'The nearest/closest Police Office(s) is/are at' Calle tal, #ño sé cuanto, etc. etc.

Station!  not Office!  sorry!


----------



## jilar

Guardia Civil no se debe traducir, es un nombre propio que no tiene equivalente, como institución, en inglés. Si acaso se puede añadir una nota aclaratoria.

Scotland Yard no se traduce, es nombre propio y proponer Patio de Escocia daría risa. Además la confusión que generaría el hecho de que es la policía de Londres, y esta ciudad no está en Escocia.

En cambio Policía, sí se traduce, en cualquier otro idioma tiene un equivalente (aunque las funciones o competencias sean diferentes, cada país tiene sus propias leyes y se organiza como mejor considera)

Por esto mismo se mantienen las siglas del FBI y de la CIA, son agencias propias de EEUU con ese nombre propio, sin equivalente en español.

El tan famoso Sheriff en países angloparlantes. ¿Alguien dice "jerifalte" en español?

O se mantiene hablar de la Gestapo alemana.

La/el  KGB.

Y así podríamos seguir. Cada país establece sus propias instituciones o agencias que asociamos a actividades policiales, y les dan su propio nombre.

En cambio un inglés habla de NATO y un español de la OTAN. O IPA y AFI. Son instituciones internacionales y el nombre se adapta a cada idioma.

La Interpol, aunque es internacional, se le ha puesto ese nombre propio y así se nombra, tal cual.

Como decía, sólo la palabra policía tiene equivalente (al menos etimológico, pues viene del griego) en otras lenguas.


----------



## Agró

jilar said:


> El tan famoso Sheriff en países angloparlantes. ¿Alguien dice "jerifalte" en español?



No te sigo. Gerifalte (se escribe con g) no tiene nada que ver con sheriff, que yo sepa.


----------



## Nico B

de lo más interesante, gracias a ambos, Agró y Jilar, y por supuesto a todos por hacer posibles estos foros.

a mi me parece que sí, la palabra 'gerifalte', por lo muy antigua que sea, comparta su etimología con el inglés 'sheriff'o mas bien 'sheriffdom' en el sentido de la zona la que rige el Sheriff, como representante de la corona, podría ser una municipalidad/condado o una comarca en términos españoles.

la palabra anglosajón antes de la conquista normanda, fue *scírgeréfa *aunque en Europa central se usaba el término latina antigua, *vice-comes.*

que luego se convirtió en la palabra _visconde_


----------



## Agró

*Etymology*

 bef. 1050; Middle English _sher_(_r_)_ef,_ Old English _scīrgerēfa._ See shire, reeve
Un sheriff es un reeve (administrador) de un shire (comarca, condado, etc.).

*Etimología de gerifalte (RAE)*
gerifalte.
Del fr. ant. _girfalt, gerfalt_ o del occit. _gerfalt, gerfalc,_ y estos del nórd. _geirfalki,_ de _geiri_ 'objeto en forma de dardo' y _falki_ 'halcón', por las listas semejantes a flechas de su plumaje.

Un gerifalte es un tipo de halcón e, irónicamente, un “mandamás”. Una casualidad, pero no hay relación en origen.


----------



## Nico B

reeve, n.1
The chief magistrate of a town or district; = portreeve n. 1, borough-reeve n.   Now chiefly _hist._, but still retained in a small number of English boroughs.On the office of _reeve_ in Anglo-Saxon England see article by P. Stafford in Blackwell Encycl...

*sheriff, n.*
View as: 

Outline |
Full entry
Keywords: 

On |
Off
Quotations: 

Show all |
Hide all
*Pronunciation:* 
Brit.    /ˈʃɛrᵻf/
, 
U.S. /ˈʃɛrəf/
, 
Scottish /ˈʃɛrᵻf/
, 
Irish English /ˈʃɛrəf/
*Forms:*  α. OE *scírgeréfa*, ME *scyrreve*, _plural_ *scirerevan*, *sirrefan*, ME *scirreve*, *syrreve*, ME ... (Show More)
*Frequency (in current use):* 
*Etymology: *Old English _scírgeréfa_ , < _scír_ shire n. + _geréfa_ reeve n.1 ... (Show More)
*1.*
Thesaurus »
Categories »

* a. England (and Wales). In England before the Norman Conquest, the scírgeréfa (also called scírman) was a high officer, the representative of the royal authority in a shire, who presided in the shire-moot, and was responsible for the administration of the royal demesne and the execution of the law. After the Conquest, the office of sheriff was continued, that title being retained in English documents, while in Latin and French the usual term was vice-comes, viscounte, which had been applied to similar functionaries in Normandy.The functions of the sheriffs of counties have been greatly restricted by successive changes. At the present time the sheriff (more fully called high sheriff at sense 2a), appointed for one year by royal patent, is nominally responsible for the keeping of prisoners in safe custody, the summoning of jurors for the High Court, the execution of writs and of the sentence of death. In addition to these duties, which are discharged by the under-sheriff, the high sheriff acts as presiding officer at parliamentary elections for the county, and is required to attend (with the ceremonial state demanded by custom) on circuit judges.Those boroughs and cities that were, until recently, ‘counties of themselves’, and also the city of Oxford, have or formerly had a sheriff (or in some instances two) chosen annually by the corporation; the office is now mainly honorary, the specific duties attached to it varying in different towns. The City of London elects annually two sheriffs, who were also Sheriffs of Middlesex until 1888.In some counties the office of sheriff was formerly hereditary. The last surviving instance of this was in Westmorland; the hereditary shrievalty of that county was abolished in 1850 by the Act 13 & 14 Vict. c. 30.

así dice el OED

pero vamos, soy giri con mis ideas giris....*


----------



## Nico B

al final, la policía/Guardia Civil en Inglaterra se llama 'the police', su local es 'the Police Station' y eso es todo... 'Scotland Yard' se refiere al antiguo sede social del equivalente, más o menos, del FBI en los EEUU. hoy día se encuentra en 'New Scotland Yard'; un nombre bonito que no tiene nada que ver con Escocia, donde se rige la ley escocesa, por cierto, bastante diferente de la ley de Inglaterra y Gales .


----------



## Nico B

Luego hay MI 5, 6, etcétera, es decir 'Inteligencia militar' no sé cuánto pero si te encuentras en sus manos, (tal como en las de Special Branch , ya he hablado del tema), pues te encontrarás alejado de las manos de Dios...


----------



## jilar

No era mi intención derivar el tema al comentar lo de sheriff y gerifalte. Sólo fue un apunte de una posible traducción, por parecido y por compartir un significado, al fin y al cabo el sheriff es un tipo de jefe, líder, autoridad, mandamás.
En la etimología no voy a entrar.

Saludos.


----------



## Nico B

Disculpeme si me he divagado más de la cuenta, gracias por su ayuda!

Saludos


----------



## jilar

No hay nada que disculpar, Nico, al menos por mi parte. Entiendo la curiosidad de Agró al yo comentar eso, y tú simplemente has dado tu opinión al respecto (podemos decir que ves lo que yo veo entre ambas palabras).

Saludos.


----------

